# Do I need a springform pan for this recipe?



## auntieshelly (Apr 11, 2006)

I want to make the recipe below, Flourless Chocolate Cake, but I don't have a springform pan.  Do any of you baking experts out there know if I would be able to make the cake in an angel food pan that releases at the bottom like a springform pan?  OR ... should I just bite the bullet and go buy one? Or ... do any of you have a good recipe for a flourless cake that doesn't need a springform pan?  Thanks in advance for any help, thoughts, or suggestions!  

Here's the recipe I want to make  for a friend who is allergic to wheat: 
*
Flourless Chocolate Cake
Serves 12
 This cake is like a super-moist fallen chocolate soufflé with a delicately crisp crust. It puffs up a lot while it bakes and then falls as it cools—so don't panic. Be sure to give it at least 20 minutes to cool before serving; if it's too warm, it will be tasty but much too difficult to cut. 
5 eggs
1 cup granulated sugar
1/3 cup coffee liqueur 
1 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature
6 ounces bittersweet chocolate, melted 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
Powdered sugar, for dusting
1-1/2 cups whipped cream, as accompaniment
Organic rose petals, for garnish

Preheat the oven to 350 degree F. Grease a 10-inch springform pan and wrap the outside with foil to prevent leaking; set aside.
Place the eggs and sugar in the bowl of a mixer fitted with a whip attachment, and whip on high speed, occasionally scraping down the sides of the bowl, until very thick and fluffy, about 10 minutes. (Yes, it really takes that long; if you mix it for a shorter length of time, the cake will be only 1/4 inch tall.) Add the liqueur and mix well. 
With the mixer on medium speed, add the butter, a few pieces at a time, and beat until well blended. (The batter may look "broken," or separated, at this point, but the chocolate will bind with the butter and fix that.) With the mixer on low speed, add the chocolate and vanilla extract, and mix until smooth. 
Pour the batter into the prepared pan and bake until the cake moves as one mass when you gently jiggle the pan, about 30 minutes. (It's much better to underbake this cake than to overbake it; it will be a bit gooey, but I've never seen anyone turn up their nose at that.) Let cool for 10 to 20 minutes, remove the outer ring of the pan and the foil, then let cool about 30 minutes longer before serving. 
Serve at room temperature, topped with a dusting of powdered sugar and softly whipped cream. Garnish with rose petals. 
*


----------



## GB (Apr 11, 2006)

My wife is making something very similar as we speak. She has made this for the past 3 years for passover. My guess (and this is just a guess) is that if you lined the sides with parchment paper then you should be OK with a pan that releases from the bottom, but this is a very delicate cake so I really can't say for sure. If it were me, I would by the springform pan.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 11, 2006)

It will be difficult to get it of fhe center tube without breaking. Also, I will bake a little differently because of the center tube.

You may find you'll be better off just using a cake pan lined with parchment paper.


----------



## Erik (Apr 11, 2006)

I make this 3 times a week at the restaurant I work at, the nonstick springform that I use, has never failed me, when I spray with cooking spray.
1 lb Baking Chocolate
1 1/8 lb Unsalted Butter
1 cup fresh brewed coffee
2 c sugar
8 eggs
Melt chocolate, and butter together, add sugar and coffee and mix till sugar is dissolved. Put mixture into seperate container, and put batter container into a ice-water bath. (This will cool it to room temperature faster).
When batter is at room temperature, preheat oven to 300 degrees. Whisk eggs in to batter, until fully mixed.
Get a non-stick springform pan, spray well with non-stick pan coating. Scrape batter into pan.
Put pan on baking tray with sides, so you can use a 1/2 inch water bath to bake the cake with. 
Bake the cake for 2 to 2.5 hours. Let cool before removing springform.


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh Erik, that sounds wonderful. Auntieshelly, I think you should use a regular cake pan or line every side of your pan with parchment, otherwise you might have a mess as Andy M suggested.


----------



## auntieshelly (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for the suggestions and thanks, Erik, for the recipe.  I am leaning toward buying a springform pan ~ that way I can use it for  Erik's recipe, too, and a few other springform pan recipes that I have collected, but never tried. I'm going to look for a non-stick pan as mentioned.  Thanks, again, for all your help!!


----------

